# Twisp Coil



## Rebel (12/8/14)

Hi All



I would like to know, where can i get replacement coils for the twisp and not the twisp coils.
Please advise


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dont think other coils will fit in the twisp as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (12/8/14)

Most tobacconists stock twisp compatible coils. usually around R30 - R40.


----------



## Yash (12/8/14)

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think there is only one coil that works for the Twisp and the supplier is overseas:

http://eu.jantyworld.com/index.php?...=283&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=351&lang=en

Cheers,

@Yash


----------



## Rebel (12/8/14)

I dont mind changing the clearomiser.

What clearomiser is suitable for the twisp?


----------



## Yash (12/8/14)

Rebel said:


> I dont mind changing the clearomiser.
> 
> What clearomiser is suitable for the twisp?


 
You use any clearomizer that has an Ego C or a 510 connection as the Twisp battery should support those.

Most people tend to go for the Kangertech Mini Protank 3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth (12/8/14)

@Rebel I also started with a Twisp, moved on to the VapeOnly Maxxi from there, and then went on to the ProTanks.
A few guys at work use the ProTank mini's on their Twisp batteries with a lot of success.

I would strongly suggest you go visits a proper vape shop and see what they have to offer. Maybe the Vape Meet next Saturday 
Personally as I said, prefer the ProTanks and rebuild my own coils on the PT and PT2 with cotton and Nicrome for my wife. I however got myself a Kayfun and loving it.... serious step up from the Twisp.

My one mate also a very big Twisp fan for about a year went on to the Maxxi yesterday actually and he also enjoy it plenty so far.

In my noob opinion, the Twisp juice is also very very crappy - I gave all of mine away! even my Liqua juices, and use mostly eCiggies Dragon Juice, VapeKing juice and and some VapeElixir.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (12/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Rebel I also started with a Twisp, moved on to the VapeOnly Maxxi from there, and then went on to the ProTanks.
> A few guys at work use the ProTank mini's on their Twisp batteries with a lot of success.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you go visits a proper vape shop and see what they have to offer. Maybe the Vape Meet next Saturday
> ...


 
Where are the vape shops in pretoria?


----------



## rogue zombie (12/8/14)

The Steamery http://thesteamery.co.za

Dont think they stock Twisp, but they do other stuff.

Also www.eciggies.co.za are in Moroletta Park


----------



## mohamed (12/8/14)

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fog maxi coils will suffice. Try@capevapingsupplies


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

@Rebel Vape king is also a brick and mortar store in JHB, could check stuff out


----------



## rvdwesth (13/8/14)

@Rebel at Montana Traders there is also a stall that sells Vape gear. Not a lot of selection, but their juice is well priced and fairly good for all day vape. Note that I only vape VG and only eciggies (Moreletta Park) and Lungbuddies (Montana) sells that at the moment.
I can also recommend VapeKing (They are in Bryanston) they sell everything... and you can sample all the juice they sell on premise.
I frequent eCiggies, very friendly and helpful people.


----------



## Rebel (13/8/14)

Thanks to all for the feedback


----------



## Rebel (14/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Rebel I also started with a Twisp, moved on to the VapeOnly Maxxi from there, and then went on to the ProTanks.
> A few guys at work use the ProTank mini's on their Twisp batteries with a lot of success.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you go visits a proper vape shop and see what they have to offer. Maybe the Vape Meet next Saturday
> ...


 

I went to eCiggies yesterday.
Langies and Alta very helpful!

Bought the Kanger Protank Mini 2- However i still feel my twisp pulls better, maybe i need to get used to this.

Must add the Dragon Juice Vanilla flavour is ADDICTIVE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

